# Ammo



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

does anyone have a good website to buy bulk ammo these days? Specifically looking for some 12 gauge steel shot so I don't get caught with my pants down again next duck season looking for a case of 3in #2 or #4.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Use ammo seek to search a bunch of places and find the best deal on line.
You will probably get the best deal piece mealing from now until the season starts at local sporting good stores.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Make a Midway account and when you find your ammo, if its out of stock click the notify me button and they will do it via email. BUT you have to act FAST or you'll be out in the cold again!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Academy in Pensacola had some Hevi Shot last week when I was in there. Cannot remember the shot size.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out the Velocity Ammo Sales and Trushot Gun Club websites.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Gunbot.net and ammoseek.com 
I was looking for 20 gauge ammo and if it wasn’t out of stock the shipping was high. Academy had what I wanted but it was online only with a limit of 4 boxes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I get most of my bulk from SGammo.com


----------

